
The Aleph: Infinite Wonder / Infinite Pity - mxfh
http://hirmes.com/aleph/
======
MaysonL
See: [http://projects.metafilter.com/3910/The-Aleph-Infinite-
Wonde...](http://projects.metafilter.com/3910/The-Aleph-Infinite-Wonder-
Infinite-Pity)

